# On the Evidences for Demonic Inspiration in the Rise of Islam



## Daniel M. (Dec 6, 2016)

Is it not strange that...

1.) Whereas the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob inspired consensus among a nation of millions, as well as dozens of prophets and kings that all gave harmonious accounts of Him over thousands of years, that a LONE, relatively short account of Allah is enough to unite nearly a billion believers?

2.) Christianity tells of total depravity, whereas Islam teaches a tabula rasa state where in men are "naturally good"? That Christianity teaches of a man's inability to save himself, and Islam speaks clearly of a works-based afterlife?

3.) Whereas Christianity champions an idea of a deeply personal relationship with God through prayer, worship and Word, that Islam simply requires that a Muslim specifically follow a basic set of rituals to Allah in order to attain salvation?

4.) Whereas Christianity teaches of eternal condemnation, Islam teaches that Muslims can be "purified" in Hell and eventually rejoin Allah? 

5.) Whereas Christianity follows the line of Isaac, Islam specifically follows the line of Ishmael, the very line the Bible details to not be the recipient of God's promise?

6.) Whereas Christianity tells of the growth of growing God's kingdom through preaching, love and faith, Islam relies instead on conquest and the birth of many children to dominate communities worldwide?

7.) Whereas Christianity encourages one man to be with one woman, Islam allows a practicing male to assume four wives, almost specifically to populate the globe with Muslims?

8.) Whereas apostates from Christianity are prayed for and let on their way, apostates from Islam are frequently put to death, creating a state of fear making it nearly impossible for opposing faiths to penetrate Islamic communities?

9.) That Islam makes specific mention of Jesus only six hundred years after His resurrection and denies His claim to be the Son of God despite a well-documented passing down of Scripture and church authority rooted deeply in martyrdom over that very same idea?

10.) That Islam's early rise was rooted deeply in conquest and blood of infidel (see last ten years of the life of the "prophet"),whereas Christianity's rise was rooted deeply in our own blood being spilled patiently for the sake of the gospel being spread for hundreds of years before Roman conversion (and subsequent perversion)?

11.) That Islam believes that Jews and then Christians held correct doctrine before the final dispensation to its prophet, but that doctrine is "not the same as the blasphemies held by those groups today" and has left no historical trace? 

My conclusion is that many false religions exist. What's peculiar about Islam's rise is that the distorted principles it espouses seem to almost be targeted _at_ Christianity, like a response. Mustn't the truth precede the distortion of the truth? 

Isn't it strange that many of the very same principles held above seem to be exactly what the father of lies would want people to believe? If we've learned anything about Satan, haven't we learned that his belief in God is sure and that his lies and craft are rife with subtleties?

Does it not seem strange that the return of our Lord seems to be coinciding with not only the grand apostasy of the church and false doctrine, but also the rise of a massive wolf in sheep's clothing?


----------



## johnny (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you Daniel, that was a great summary.

I don't see Islam as a wolf in sheeps clothing though, more like a wolf just cruising around.
The RRC is definately a wolf in sheeps clothing though, and is probably more dangerous for that reason.
Same can be said of Mormons and JW's in my opinion, but we have been warned in advance that antichrists would arise from within the church so this is to be expected.

Islam is outside the church along with Buddhism Hinduism and all the other ism's so it is relitavely easy to spot and is at war with God in its disobedience against the truth. Satan is certainly involved in all these false religions but he doesn't stop at just one. However, Islam is a biggie at the moment.


----------



## Daniel M. (Dec 6, 2016)

Johnny, you're absolutely right in that _all_ religions pose a problem at present.

The reason I targeted Islam in particular was because of its "similarity" to our faith. I say that in quotes because, on an extremely superficial level, say, for someone who has NO bearing on theology, a lot of the same characters appear. Obviously it couldn't be more different!

While all faiths that confuse and separate from Christ are a problem, Islam is dangerous not only because it is nearly opposite everything we believe in on every point symbolically, historically and theologically, but that it shrugs Christianity off as "perverted and complicated" and offers a man-glorifying, fleshly alternative.

Satan's craft in distortion is a tremendous danger not because it tells big, bold-faced, obvious lies, but instead because he packages things in a way that looks only slightly harmful or different on the outside while being complete perversions the further you dig in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

